# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Gömü ararken alınacak tedbirler

## gokhan

Gömü Ararken Alınacak Tedbirler

Gidilecek yer hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi toplanmalı ve bir kaç gün kalınacaksa bölgedeki jandarmadan kamp izni alınmalıdır. Bölge yerleşim yerinden çok uzak ve yürüyecek takatiniz yoksa geri dönün. O bölgede bir eşek kiralamaki bütün yerleşim birimine ben define aramaya gidiyorum demektir.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/gomu-a...cak-tedbirler/

----------

